# Using Aura Bath & Spa outside the Bath & Spa?



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I recently used Aura Bath & Spa (which is Matte) in a Bathroom and Aura Matte in the sitting room outside the Bathroom. Same exact color....

So my eyes picked up a slightly less sheen on the Bath & Spa Matte compared to the regular Aura Matte... (I hate sheen as it detracts from the underlying color)

Then I did another job where both the Master Bed/Bath were the same color and because the sheen is less using the bath & spa I decided to use it in both rooms...(looks great when viewing angular sheen)

Anyone else doing this and noticing less sheen from the bath and spa?

I have a 25gallon wall job and I am considering doing the whole thing with bath & spa... (your thoughts?)


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

nice product. I painted a new drywalled bathroom with only 2 coats. no primer needed.

unfortunately 99% of my customers want an eggshell finish. i too like the look of a matte paint. i haven't compared those lines but that k&b was a very flat paint. not sure how well it would scrub up if you want to paint every room with it. that's why my customers want an eggshell.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeff Huff uses it a lot for all interiors I think. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I have done several whole houses with B&S. I use it in kitchens as well. I don't care for Aura Matte as it can't take a beating like B&S and it doesnt touch up as well as B&S. We just did a t/u on a one year old wall...blended perfect. My idea of a touch up is cut and roll the whole wall, except B&S just melts back into itself.

As far as sheen changes I have not noticed.

Jeff

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I have done several whole houses with B&S. I use it in kitchens as well. I don't care for Aura Matte as it can't take a beating like B&S and it doesnt touch up as well as B&S. We just did a t/u on a one year old wall...blended perfect. My idea of a touch up is cut and roll the whole wall, except B&S just melts back into itself.
> 
> As far as sheen changes I have not noticed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff, I appreciate your input.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I have 4000 sq ft of new construction. I asked the GC if I could paint everything myself to save some $$$. The painter that does all his new construction had already painted all the rooms with a lower end commercial grade product. He did a great job however it was a gritty flat finish and cheap SG on the trim with mediocre prep. I chose to use Aura B&S in all rooms because it was self priming over porous flat paint, it spread very far, it did not flash on walls that were 20' high in the foyer, and the sheen was lower then the Aura Matte, it touches up very well, and its durability in the bathrooms ( 4 daughters and a sloppy wife) was great at removing makeup, hair spray, spray starch, toothpaste and goodness knows what else they throw on the walls. No issue with surfactant leach with long hot expensive showers too. All trim, crown molding, doors, wainscoting, etc was done in Aura Satin. So far all I have to do is wipe the surfaces with a micro fiber towel and a green type cleaner and all is good, including a sloppy very destructive chocolate lab that comes home from mountain biking with tons of mud and bounces off the walls with happiness. I would endorse using it in any room.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I know some painters in my area prefer it to aura matte as well. I thought it was supposed to be a bit higher in sheen however. I have not compared though side by side.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It seems like nobody uses eggshell anymore except me and a couple other guys.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Eggshell is so 1990's. there are still a few eggshell guys here. Over 90% of my customers want matte on walls.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Eggshell is so 1990's. there are still a few eggshell guys here. Over 90% of my customers want matte on walls.



ITs very very rare that anyone around here uses anything but eggshell on walls. flat ceiling, eggshell walls and S/G trim. Exception is when a certain designer/decorator is advising the client - then we see the matte walls.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Flat ceilings, matte walls, satin trim.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I wish I could use matte on all the walls. It would be much easier than eggshell, although the PM0 I use is a lowsheen eggshell. It's almost a high sheen matte. So is Regal Select.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Eggshell is so 1990's. there are still a few eggshell guys here. Over 90% of my customers want matte on walls.


What about bathrooms, eggshell or matte there too?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Builtmany said:


> What about bathrooms, eggshell or matte there too?


Aura spa and bath. Nothing else belongs in a bath. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Scotiadawg said:


> ITs very very rare that anyone around here uses anything but eggshell on walls. flat ceiling, eggshell walls and S/G trim. Exception is when a certain designer/decorator is advising the client - then we see the matte walls.


 
I usually advise them on what I will be using.....


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I usually advise them on what I will be using.....


Hey J, I ALWAYS advise clients on MY preferred paint and always give a good lecture on why I choose to use it. Most HOs go with my recommendations, GCs can be a bit more stubborn, in the case of the new builder I've been working with he is beginning to come around, I think I might actually get my way on all his work.. Oddly enough , this company is looking for quality finished product and doesn't mind the extra cost associated with providing it. Im still _thinking_ about retiring tho !:yes:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I always recommend certain products & methods at a set price... I follow that with "I can use whatever products that they want, but will not be able to offer any warranty"


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

I have also been using B&S in master baths and then into the masters. If I had to take one product to war this would be it!


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Another question for Bath & Spa Users....

I have always used a 3/8 nap with Bath & Spa on bathrooms due to the starts and stops and such.... What nap do use use with the Bath & Spa for 12 ft high walls on drywall?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> Another question for Bath & Spa Users....
> 
> I have always used a 3/8 nap with Bath & Spa on bathrooms due to the starts and stops and such.... What nap do use use with the Bath & Spa for 12 ft high walls on drywall?


i use 15mm or 1/2" for wall painting. 10MM just doesn't hold enough paint and you have to work hard not to get lap-lines.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

3/8" or 1/2" microfiber.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

9/16 microfiber roller cover for anything over 9 ft.


----------

